# اسطوانه تعليميه لـ mastercam x



## mohamed-x (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليم
وجدت هذه الاسطوانه مرفوعه وهى للماستر كام اكس وتتكون من سته اجزاء بعد التحميل وفك الضغط تعمل مباشرته دون تثبيت او كسر حمايه وهى عباره عن ملفات فيديو باللغه الانجليزيه موضوعه بتسلسل لشرح عمليات التفريز واتمنى ان تكون مفيده لكم ولى ودمتم
http://rapidshare.com/files/79718644/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/79874776/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/79887505/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/80336831/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/80350971/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part5.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/80351119/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part6.rar


----------



## mohamed-x (11 أبريل 2010)

معزرة اخوتى كتبت سهوا mastercam x4

والاصح هى mastercam x


----------



## ammar-kh (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
انا املك هذه الاسطوتنة عن التفريز هل هي نفسها







و اذا كنت تملك اسطوانات لتعليم الخراطة على الماستر كام هل ممكن ان تدلني عليها

ملاحظة للاخوان ان كانت الاسطوانة التي عرضه الاخ هي نفس الاسطوانة التي وضعت صورتها فحملوها بسرعة لانها رائعة جدا


----------



## جاسر (11 أبريل 2010)

تم تصحيح العنوان وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed-x (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتى
نعم اخى هى نفس الاسطوانة واتمنى ان تغيد الجميع


----------



## ammar-kh (11 أبريل 2010)

هل تعرف اسطوانة لتعلم الخراطة على الماستر كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed-x (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى عمار اسف على التاخر فى الرد عليك ولكن لا توجد لدى سوى صفحه تحتوى على ملفات بسيقة فلاش وقد حاولت تحميلها ولم تعمل لدى بمشغل المديا عموما اليك الصفحه وبها توتوريال للمبتدئين وحتى اذا تخطيت انت هذا المستوى اتمنى ان يكون مفيد لمن يريد التعلم 

واذا وجدت اى شى اعلمنا به لتعم الفائده
وشكرا على الاهتمام

http://blog.inhousesolutions.com/2009/04/free-video-training-lathe-tutorial.html


----------



## ammar-kh (12 أبريل 2010)

اخي محمد جزاك الله كل خير
اللموقع رائع و الفيديوات جيدة
و الله اني ادعو لك الان
ملاحظة:تستطيع تحميل الدروس بداونلود نجر
و تشغيلها ب ريل بلير


----------



## mohamed-x (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخى اكرمك الله على النصيحه الغاليه تم التحميل وتم ايضا التشغيل 
وان كنت ارى انه لدينا نفس الاهتمام بنفس البرامج وحقيقتا انا مبتدئ فاتمنى ان توافق على التواصل معى با ى وسيله من اختيارك لكى نتبادل المعرفه وتكون مشكورا وانشاءالله مثاب ..........


----------



## ammar-kh (12 أبريل 2010)

اخي ارسلت لك بريدي على الخاص
بالمناسبة هو نفس اسمي بالمنتدى ثم 
@live.com


----------



## سعد المغربي (5 أغسطس 2010)

جاري التحميل يا اخوان و يارب تكون الدروس فميزان حسناتكم

الله يعكطيك الف الف عافيه

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## alhgan (20 مارس 2011)

*اخى الكريم ارجو تجديد الروابط لانها لا تعمل واشكرك على مجهودك وانشاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك*



mohamed-x قال:


> السلام عليم
> وجدت هذه الاسطوانه مرفوعه وهى للماستر كام اكس وتتكون من سته اجزاء بعد التحميل وفك الضغط تعمل مباشرته دون تثبيت او كسر حمايه وهى عباره عن ملفات فيديو باللغه الانجليزيه موضوعه بتسلسل لشرح عمليات التفريز واتمنى ان تكون مفيده لكم ولى ودمتم
> http://rapidshare.com/files/79718644/tuto_mastercam_x_-_mill.part1.rar
> 
> ...


ارجو تجديد الروابط لانها لا تعمل واشكرك على مجهودك وانشاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا اخى


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيزmohamed-x الروابط لا تعمل 
رجاء رفع الاسطوانة على سيرفر اخر
وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## abo_slaim (14 أبريل 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/6210_11302788328.zip

هذا ملف تورنت MasterCam_9_X_Training_Video_Tutorials__2316363.0302

ارجوا ان اكون قد افدت


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا على اهتمامك


----------



## mouloudkadri (2 سبتمبر 2011)

I can't dowload the tutorials, need help please


----------



## اتري (4 فبراير 2012)

*Le fichier du lien n’existe plus

Merci:8:
*


----------

